

Windows 10: broken update forces some users into endless reboot loop - itg
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/11/windows-10-broken-update-endless-reboot-loop

======
stephengillie
PCs are getting caught between 2 rules:

1\. If there's a Windows Update pending, install it and reboot.

2\. When a Windows Update fails, rollback and reboot.

So an update was released, which triggered [1] above. Then the update fails,
and so [2] is obeyed.

Upon reboot, the PC realizes an update is available, triggering [1] above.
Then the update fails, and so [2] is obeyed. And so on and so forth.

